# Skeeter



## petritl (Aug 21, 2012)

This last weekend I found this (missing removable handle) Skeeter skate from the 40s. it is pretty neat, flex steers like a modern skateboard.


----------



## spook1s (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty neat! What are your plans for it?


----------



## petritl (Aug 23, 2012)

It's pretty neat looking, probably hang it from my garage wall.


----------

